# My wife is only ok with dirty talk if its through texting



## Irishduroc (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok new here....little background..im a rough around the edges kind of a man. I work in the oil industry and kinda a ******* roughneck.. So obviously I have salty language however I can be soft and sweet and romantic I had a discussion with my wife of 6 years ( we are both 40 and have known each other since high school) were she informed me that I was to ” vulgar” when discussing sex ..then 2 or three days later she sends me some of the most explicit text I have ever read ...later I asked whats the deal she replied that texting dirty is ok just not ok in person ....anyone else find this odd.. Btw im HD she's LD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, now you know her a little better....


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe she's just embarrassed to say them out loud, face to face.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

TrustInUs said:


> Maybe she's just embarrassed to say them out loud, face to face.


:iagree:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it the means of communication she has difference of preference for, or is it that the general tone of the comment differs in text vs vocally? Maybe the message changes just enough that it comes across as disrespectful in person but sexy in written correspondence?


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

take what you can get. it's great that she texts dirty talk. My mouth filter is much much much more conservative that what I write or think. My kids can't even say the word, s*ck in my house because it's a dirty word. But if you heard the cursing and filth and language that goes on in my head!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

we can be things we want to be through the courage of a computer or phone

please reserve your comments about my posting style to yourself


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My exSo said he felt silly doing dirty talk face to face.He said texting/emailing it gave him more time to think about what he wanted to say rather than stuttering them into my ear during sex or foreplay.

maybe she feels the same.


----------



## Irishduroc (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks every one for the input ...


----------

